# Sublime Culture and Subculture.. are they that different?



## fintia (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello guys!

I'll be doing my first bridal make up soon and I saw a nice lip combo on YT. It was Subculture lip liner, and please me l/s with Pink Plaid l/s

Went to MAC today, bought the goodies, came home, and found out that I got instead of Subculture.. Sublime Culture.. these names are too similar.. but are the colors similar.. i'm thinking of going back and exchange it but.. are they that different? I can't tell from the website... TIA


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Nov 2, 2009)

Yep, they're different.
Subculture is a regular lip pencil that's kind of nudey pink,
Sublime Culture is a cremestick lipliner that's a bit more brown than Subculture.


----------

